# Apology



## Grand Guru (15/5/21)

To the fellow forumites who were offended by the “heavy” jokes of religious nature, I want to present a humble apology. I obviously never intended to hurt anybody’s feelings but we all have different tolerance thresholds and I do respect that.

on a lighter note…

​

Reactions: Winner 9 | Funny 14


----------



## Munro31 (15/5/21)

I hardly ever get offended by things posted online, I am a Christian and I thought the posts were funny. This post has probably offended someone, if it has, I'm not sorry

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## Hooked (16/5/21)



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 6 | Winner 4 | Funny 8


----------



## Adephi (16/5/21)

Grand Guru said:


> To the fellow forumites who were offended by the “heavy” jokes of religious nature, I want to present a humble apology. I obviously never intended to hurt anybody’s feelings but we all have different tolerance thresholds and I do respect that.
> 
> on a lighter note…
> 
> View attachment 229847​



I'm offended that you have to apologize to somebody else who got offended.

Reactions: Agree 10 | Winner 3 | Funny 10 | Informative 1


----------



## Munro31 (16/5/21)

Adephi said:


> I'm offended that you have to apologize to somebody else who got offended.


Now you have offended me, this apology is also offensive.

Reactions: Funny 14


----------



## M.Adhir (16/5/21)

What did I miss

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (17/5/21)



Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 4 | Winner 4 | Funny 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (17/5/21)

When did society as a whole get so easily offended? What went wrong? No wonder the world is in such a state, we are to offended all the time to actually go out and address real issues. We'd rather shift blame and hide behind offence.

Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 4 | Winner 3


----------



## fbb1964 (18/5/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Funny 8


----------



## Timwis (27/5/21)

To anyone i have offended i offer you my middle finger! I mean i apologise (fingers crossed)!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 12


----------



## Stranger (28/5/21)

You can't give offense, you can only take it ..... and that's on you. Look inward.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Stranger (28/5/21)

Why is it that certain people, for example, Gay, transgender, non binary and so on think they are special.

Stuff you, I am heterosexual, married for 42 years, have two heterosexual children and we are all contributors to society.

You are not special, I am.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Grand Guru (28/5/21)

Stranger said:


> Why is it that certain people, for example, Gay, transgender, non binary and so on think they are special.
> 
> Stuff you, I am heterosexual, married for 42 years, have two heterosexual children and we are all contributors to society.
> 
> You are not special, I am.


WTF does even non binary mean? Is it with no gender at all, like an object?

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Stranger (28/5/21)

As per the complaint, "IT" sees Itself as neither male nor female regardless of genitalia. Personally I have no issue with trans gender but in my opinion this non binary stuff is attention seeking BS.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5


----------



## Munro31 (28/5/21)

Stranger said:


> As per the complaint, "IT" sees Itself as neither male nor female regardless of genitalia. Personally I have no issue with trans gender but in my opinion this non binary stuff is attention seeking BS.


Never heard such nonsense in my life!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Grand Guru (28/5/21)

Stranger said:


> As per the complaint, "IT" sees Itself as neither male nor female regardless of genitalia. Personally I have no issue with trans gender but in my opinion this non binary stuff is attention seeking BS.


I think "IT" f@king really is the end of the world!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Drikusw (28/5/21)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 17


----------



## Timwis (28/5/21)

Grand Guru said:


> WTF does even non binary mean? Is it with no gender at all, like an object?


Think it means any hole is a target, just guessing!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Munro31 (28/5/21)

Drikusw said:


> View attachment 230901


That is kak funny!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## fbb1964 (29/5/21)

Spot on how this should be dealt with. Expecting us to play with and acknowledge this identity politics BS is exactly what the problem is with non binary or transgender crap peddled to us. People can identify as anything they want but it doesn't mean we are to accept it and agree to address them with their preferred pronoun. In one of he's other videos he mentions biology and how can a transgender man go to a doctor and demand to be treated as a woman. Or vice versa. Good luck finding certain organs and the correct medical advice and treatment. Lol being gay or lesbian is a sexual preference and although I'm old school heterosexual married with kids I have no major problem with that as in that it's their personal opinion and choice of lifestyle it's not this weird identity bs.



This is a very slippery slope where does it stop. Lol so we call them Lassie and Black Beauty now?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Grand Guru (29/5/21)

fbb1964 said:


> Spot on how this should be dealt with. Expecting us to play with and acknowledge this identity politics BS is exactly what the problem is with non binary or transgender crap peddled to us. People can identify as anything they want but it doesn't mean we are to accept it and agree to address them with their preferred pronoun. In one of he's other videos he mentions biology and how can a transgender man go to a doctor and demand to be treated as a woman. Or vice versa. Good luck finding certain organs and the correct medical advice and treatment. Lol being gay or lesbian is a sexual preference and although I'm old school heterosexual married with kids I have no major problem with that as in that it's their personal opinion and choice of lifestyle it's not this weird identity bs.
> 
> 
> 
> This is a very slippery slope where does it stop. Lol so we call them Lassie and Black Beauty now?



You gotta give it to the horse girl. She’s got a perfect coordination skills!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Adephi (31/5/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 13


----------



## Paul33 (3/6/21)



Reactions: Winner 5 | Funny 11


----------



## Paul33 (6/6/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 15


----------



## Hooked (17/6/21)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 10


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (19/6/21)



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 6 | Funny 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (19/6/21)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 232400



I don't understand what this means

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Stranger (21/6/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> View attachment 232509



This is so binary

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Paul33 (21/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## Adephi (29/7/21)

To anybody I might have offended...







I deleted the post because frankly, I got enough sh!t to deal with right now.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Paul33 (29/7/21)

Adephi said:


> To anybody I might have offended...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’m offended that you removed it 

hope you’re feeling better dude!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Adephi (29/7/21)

Paul33 said:


> I’m offended that you removed it
> 
> hope you’re feeling better dude!



'n Stil bek is 'n heel bek.

I'm doing good. Just constantly thirsty. And not sure if I can have my meds with whiskey.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Paul33 (29/7/21)

Adephi said:


> 'n Stil bek is 'n heel bek.
> 
> I'm doing good. Just constantly thirsty. And not sure if I can have my meds with whiskey.


Whiskey is fluid and fluids are good!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Grand Guru (29/7/21)

Sh@t man! I’m laughing to tears

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (29/7/21)

What did I miss?

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 4


----------



## Adephi (3/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Paul33 (3/8/21)

Adephi said:


>



That was kak funny

Reactions: Agree 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (3/8/21)

Paul33 said:


> That was kak funny


And sad at the same time, we are over apologizing as a whole to people who didn't deserve to be offended in the first place...

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Paul33 (3/8/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> And sad at the same time, we are over apologizing as a whole to people who didn't deserve to be offended in the first place...


I couldn’t agree more. People need to CHILL and get over themselves. 

laugh, have fun, laugh some more. Life is too short to be so uptight all the time!

Reactions: Agree 8


----------



## Mzr (3/8/21)

Paul33 said:


> I couldn’t agree more. People need to CHILL and get over themselves.
> 
> laugh, have fun, laugh some more. Life is too short to be so uptight all the time!


Oh dear now you need to apologize to the uptight community

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Paul33 (4/8/21)

Mzr said:


> Oh dear now you need to apologize to the uptight community

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stranger (4/8/21)

What is uptight, is that like upskirt with pantyhose ?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Paul33 (4/8/21)

Stranger said:


> What is uptight, is that like upskirt with pantyhose ?


You now need to apologise to the pantyhose wearing community.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Stranger (4/8/21)

Please refer to post #26

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Paul33 (12/8/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Paul33 (15/8/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Grand Guru (24/8/21)

I stumbled upon this and found it very refreshing!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Paul33 (4/9/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 10


----------



## vicTor (7/9/21)

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 238437

Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Paul33 (12/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Grand Guru (12/10/21)

How about this

demi-
/ˈdɛmi/

_prefix_

1. 
half; half-size.
"demisemiquaver"


2. 
partially; in an inferior degree.
"demigod"

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Viper_SA (19/10/21)

My girlfriend is a dirty little minx; when i cum in her mouth she likes to gargle it, blow bubbles with it and then let it dribble out of her mouth and down over her chin and tits.

She may be completely paralysed and have down syndrom but i know deep down she likes it

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Paul33 (30/10/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 8


----------



## Grand Guru (31/10/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Room Fogger (11/11/21)

Apologies to the Scottish and English, boerie version in my blood.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Stranger (16/11/21)

Oh Dear (oops starting off on the wrong foot here, that's patronising isn't it?) It appears that I need to man up about man hours. Apparently saying man hours is now offensive in regards to woman hours, persons hours or non gender specific hours. So here is the thing. If I purchase a mech mod, I want it made by a man who puts in many man hours. I do not want it made by a woman, a person or by someone who does not recognise his Johnson or wishes they had one.

When the man who has put in many man hours has finished my mech he must look on it with awe and satisfaction and if he gets a hard on looking at the awesomeness, I will not mind but take that as a sign of perfection.

I apologize that I do not want a woman to make my mech for I do not want a feminine touch but would be happy to have that touch in another context.

A person making my mech would not make a good mech as any person wanting to be called a person would be a conflicted person and I do not want a conflicted mech. As for non gender specific, sorry I want my mech to be male, a man's mech made by a man by man hours.

The fact that the man who makes my mech, may have to put on his big girl panties to do so is a matter for another discussion.

I trust that this apology will satisfy any one/person/man/woman/non binary/thing or body that recognises it for what it is.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Stranger (1/7/22)

I am apologizing for waking up this thread. It is so obviously being shunned by many who should be using it.

Sorry about that.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Munro31 (1/7/22)

Stranger said:


> I am apologizing for waking up this thread. It is so obviously being shunned by many who should be using it.
> 
> Sorry about that.


I apologize for reading this, I was bored. Idle eyes are the Devils work

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (1/7/22)

Stranger said:


> I am apologizing for waking up this thread. It is so obviously being shunned by many who should be using it.
> 
> Sorry about that.



I apologize for not apologizing... Sorry, what am I apologizing for again?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## vicTor (1/7/22)

...little things I should have said and done, I just never took the time, but you were always on my mind

...sorry

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac (2/7/22)

I'm sorry I ever opened this thread. My head hurts now.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (12/7/22)

I want to apologize for all the derailment today... my replies were a bit off track and my mind off the rails... I shall conduct myself better tomorrow.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Paul33 (12/7/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> I want to apologize for all the derailment today... my replies were a bit off track and my mind off the rails... I shall conduct myself better tomorrow.


But that would entail being grown up and not being childish and then you would have to apologise for that!!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (13/7/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> I want to apologize for all the derailment today... my replies were a bit off track and my mind off the rails... I shall conduct myself better tomorrow.


Really?  .... I wish to apologise for my tardiness in NOT derailing a single thread this week  and promise to try harder today

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Munro31 (13/7/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Really?  .... I wish to apologise for my tardiness in NOT derailing a single thread this week  and promise to try harder today


You need to focus and get your act together!!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------

